# Chef / Kitchen Manager Summer Gig **Full Salary paid in 7 Months**



## Zbro

We are looking for a Chef / Kitchen Manager for our summer season. The season runs from April - October. Salary is BOE with a yearly increase. It is literally a turn key job. Menu is set, costing is done, process and procedures are in place and we run at a 26% FC. Must be very driven with a work ethic that is outstanding. Corporate structure with policies. It is a tight belt but runs like a Swiss watch. 

Location is at a top golf resort in the United States located in Michigan with two public courses. One which is ranked in the top 25 public courses in the nation by every publication you can find. The other is just a few years old and designed by the worlds top golf architect which revolutionized the golfing industry and was featured in over 32 cover pages. In 2016 we had over 24,000 visitors in 6 months. Captive client setting once they are here, they are ours to entertain and take care of. 20% growth every year in F&B. Incredible opportunity to put the restaurant on the map as this was an ultra private facility just 5 years ago before a new owner took it public. 

Please inquire for more information. If you leave contact information in a reply I will provide more specifics.


----------



## iampam

Is this still available?


----------

